# Suddenly one ear is floppy! Help!



## Alexish (Aug 2, 2012)

My black netherland dwarf rabbit of 3.5 months all of a sudden has a floppy ear. I was checking out his nails where I was cradling him on his back between my legs (trying to trance him to tend to his nails), and he was struggling a lot. He kept trying to flip over and I kept having to reposition him (I didn't wrestle him but I did reposition him against my legs a lot.)

After he was done I let him go, and now his right ear is more limp than the left one. I'm panicking, I think I might've hurt him! He shakes his head now and then which he never did before. He can perk both ears up equally but when they are back, his right is much more flat against his head than his left.

Did I hurt my poor little bunny? If so what should I do? Please help!


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 2, 2012)

It might just be a sprain. Do the blood vessels in that ear look the same as the other ear? If not, I'd take him to the vet, but if it looks ok my assumption would be that it'll get better by itself.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 3, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Alexish (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you so much! The blood vessels look the same, and the periodically holds it up... but when his ears are relaxed it's limp and also he shakes his head still from time to time. I really hope it's just a sprain, thank you for your input!


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 3, 2012)

Or maybe he's part lop. I think that's aboutage the ears flop on lops.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 4, 2012)

I've heard of a sudden attack of ear mites causing an ear to drop. It might be worth it to have a vet check. You might not be able to see mite crud if they are deeper in his ears.


----------

